# Need to see photo(s) of "Toledo Blue" and "Bluewater" E39



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Do a search for toledo blue at bimmerfest, there was a thread about this colour recently.

Do a search for bluewater at m5board.com gallery, there are a couple of pics there.

In other words, do a search.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Pix of most common/recent E39 colors can be found here: http://www.cuttermotors.com/jon_shafer/e39/

Hope this helps....JL


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SRFast said:


> Pix of most common/recent E39 colors can be found here: http://www.cuttermotors.com/jon_shafer/e39/
> 
> Hope this helps....JL


Yeppers. You'll find both colors there... :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> Yeppers. You'll find both colors there... :thumbup:


you might want to put those into an album here at the Fest, before the new owners wipe the slate clean over there


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

atyclb said:


> you might want to put those into an album here
> at the Fest, before the new owners wipe the slate clean over there


I was thinking the same thing myself...

In the meantime, I've got unlimited free hosting.


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You're the man!!!

My favorite is the Toledo Blue. :thumbup:


----------



## Twenties (Mar 5, 2004)

here's Topaz Blue


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Found these on my hard drive... :thumbup:

Rare M5.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Found these on my hard drive... :thumbup:
> 
> Rare M5.


MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN  

You KNOW I love BlueWater!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN MEAN
> You KNOW I love BlueWater!


I know, I'm a :jack:... 

Btw, I think this one's for sale...........


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> I know, I'm a :jack:...
> 
> Btw, I think this one's for sale...........


Oh? Uhhh, where? :eeps:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SF Bay Area.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> SF Bay Area.


Alllright.. so you've proven good at only giving as much info as requested....

Now how about the ALL the details.. like price, year, miles... My trip to BF encountered a wrinkle large enough to thwart the trip, but THIS could prove interesting.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> Alllright.. so you've proven good at only
> giving as much info as requested....
> 
> Now how about the ALL the details.. like price, year, miles...
> ...


It's not *officially* on the market just yet.

It belongs to one of my former clients...

It's a 2003 in pristine condition AFAIK.

Lo miles.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Bay Area, eh?! EEEeeeenteresting!


----------

